# New & Improved Marriott Rewards VISA



## floyddl (Feb 28, 2006)

5 points for Marriott purchases and 2 points for food, rental car and airline purchases plus some other nice perks. 

 New Card Offers a Free Night Certificate Every Year and More Points Per Dollars Spent 


WASHINGTON, Feb. 28 /PRNewswire/ -- Today, Marriott Rewards, Marriott International, Inc.'s (NYSE: MAR - News) award-winning hotel loyalty program, and Chase (NYSE: JPM - News) introduced the Marriott Rewards Premier Visa Signature Card, which gives cardmembers more benefits and faster ways to get to their dream vacations.
(Photo: http://www.newscom.com/cgi-bin/prnh/20060228/DCTH034 )

(Logo: http://www.newscom.com/cgi-bin/prnh/20030605/MARRIOTTLOGO )

Cardmembers earn five Marriott Rewards points for every dollar spent on the card at any of the 2,600 participating properties worldwide including Marriott, JW Marriott Renaissance, Courtyard, SpringHill Suites, Fairfield Inn, Residence Inn and TownePlace Suites hotels. In addition, cardmembers earn two Marriott Rewards points for every dollar spent on qualified dining, airline and rental car card purchases, and one Marriott Rewards point for all other card purchases made at more than 30 million retail locations worldwide.

Cardmembers can use their Marriott Rewards points for over 250 redemption options including vacation packages, luxury cruises, theme park tickets, state-of-the art electronics and much more.


    Premier cardmembers receive:
    *  15,000 bonus points after their first card purchase

    *  A free night certificate valid at category 1 - 4 hotels, which is
       awarded upon account approval

    *  A two-for-one golf certificate for use at participating Marriott
       managed golf courses, which is awarded upon account approval

    *  A free-night certificate valid at category 1 - 5 hotels every year on
       their account anniversary date

    *  15 nights toward Elite status every year, which makes every cardmember
       a Silver Elite member and also gives more frequent travelers a lift
       towards Gold or Platinum Elite status

"We want our members to be able to maximize their point earning potential. This card not only allows members to earn more Marriott Rewards points, and it also gives them many benefits such as a free-night certificate yearly, and 15 nights towards Elite status," said Ed French, senior vice president, customer relationship management for Marriott International.

"The Marriott Rewards Premier Visa Signature Card is a great way for consumers to make their vacation dreams come alive more quickly," said Hugh Bleemer, executive vice president, Chase Card Services. "With a variety of redemption options and extra perks just for being a cardmember, consumers can reap rewards for using the card for all their purchases."

The Marriott Rewards Premier Visa Signature Card is only available to residents of the United States. To apply for the card or to obtain more information, log onto http://www.marriottrewards.com/premiervisa.


----------



## MarTN (Feb 28, 2006)

floyddl said:
			
		

> Cardmembers earn five Marriott Rewards points for every dollar spent on the card at any of the 2,600 participating properties worldwide including Marriott, JW Marriott Renaissance, Courtyard, SpringHill Suites, Fairfield Inn, Residence Inn and TownePlace Suites hotels.[/url].



Didn't it use to be 10 points per dollar at most Marriott hotels?

Did it mention the annual fee?


----------



## Dave M (Feb 28, 2006)

No, you are confusing points earned for staying at a Marriott with points earned for charges to the card.

When staying at a Marriott, a Marriott Rewards member earns 10 points per qualifying dollar spent. Depending on elite status, up to an additional 5 points per dollar can be earned.

Separately, if the stay is charged to an existing Marriott credit card, the charge earns 3 points per dollar. It's those points, along with other Marriott purchases (such as a timeshare purchase!) that would be increased with the new card. 

Also, the 2 points per dollar for selected other charges is double the current rate of 1 point per dollar.

The annual fee for the new card is $65.


----------



## pwrshift (Feb 28, 2006)

*Don't Marriott owners automatically get Silver Elite status?*



			
				floyddl said:
			
		

> *  15 nights toward Elite status every year, which makes every cardmember
> a Silver Elite member and also gives more frequent travelers a lift
> towards Gold or Platinum Elite status
> 
> [/url].



I thought all Marriott timeshare owners were automatically silver elite?  I aways stay more than the required number of nights anyways, but thought it was automatic even if you didn't meet the requirement?

Also...does anyone know if Canadians can get the new card?  I had to get the Starwood MasterCard a couple of years back because the Marriott VISA wasn't available to Canadians.  It was a great move with nice bonuses and got me into using Starwood hotels which I now consider a rung above Marriott.  Marriott's loss was Starwood's gain in Canada.

Brian


----------



## ZCar (Feb 28, 2006)

Fine Print from Web Site, paragraph 2:

"Existing Marriott Rewards Visa Cardmembers are not eligible".

This drives my wife 'up-a-wall' when it comes to offering NEW customers more than existing, loyal, customers. 
Especially apparent with salons, etc. She usually mentions it and they give-in.


----------



## Dave M (Feb 28, 2006)

Brian -

Yes, you are correct. Marriott owners are automatically silver, if they have the card. Non-owners are not. However, giving credit for 15 nights towards the next level of elite status is an enhancement not available with the existing card.

I'm guessing that you will not be eligible for the card. As I recall, the issue with the existing card is that Marriott would not allow Canadians to get the card until or unless it issued a card through a Canadian bank. This new card, like the existing one, is through Chase.


----------



## Dave M (Feb 28, 2006)

ZCar said:
			
		

> "Existing Marriott Rewards Visa Cardmembers are not eligible".


That restriction applies only to the 15,000 bonus points, not to the entire offer. Thus, we can get the new card, but - presumably because most of us qualified for some type of bonus points offer when we got our existing card - we won't be eligible for the sign-up bonus points.


----------



## JimC (Feb 28, 2006)

I wonder if they will just upgrade our current cards.  I don't fancy having to get new numbers set up and all of that.


----------



## 14th Med.Det (Feb 28, 2006)

Dave, I'm confused, I just got a Marriott Visa card about a month ago. Today I recieved the Marriott Sliver Reward card.  I am not a owner. The way I read the previous post I am not eligible for it???


----------



## Bob B (Feb 28, 2006)

What is the annual charge for the card?

As an existing Marriott Visa cardholder, do we have to do anything to get the new benefits, or will it apply to us automatically?


----------



## galambo (Feb 28, 2006)

floyddl said:
			
		

> The Marriott Rewards Premier Visa Signature Card is only available to residents of the United States. To apply for the card or to obtain more information, log onto http://www.marriottrewards.com/premiervisa.



to bad they still ahven't come up with a CANADIAN visa card (unlike starwood)


----------



## Sunbum (Feb 28, 2006)

When we bought Aruba a few years ago, they told us they had a VISA card coming for Canadians soon........still waiting.


----------



## Dave M (Feb 28, 2006)

Bob - This is a new card. Thus, you won't qualify for the new benefits unless you apply for and obtain the new card. Anyone can apply, whether or not the applicant already has a Marriott visa card. The annual fee is $65.

14th Med - Everyone is eligible to apply for the new card. The only limitation for existing cardholders is that they are not eligible for the 15,000 bonus points for signing up for the new card.

Jim - No upgrade to current cards. You have to apply if you want the new card. Then (separately) cancel the old one or keep it, as you choose. I went through that this afternoon when I applied for the new card.


----------



## pointhound (Feb 28, 2006)

*Switching from Signature to Premiere*



			
				Dave M said:
			
		

> Bob - This is a new card. Thus, you won't qualify for the new benefits unless you apply for and obtain the new card. Anyone can apply, whether or not the applicant already has a Marriott visa card. The annual fee is $65.
> 
> 14th Med - Everyone is eligible to apply for the new card. The only limitation for existing cardholders is that they are not eligible for the 15,000 bonus points for signing up for the new card.
> 
> Jim - No upgrade to current cards. You have to apply if you want the new card. Then (separately) cancel the old one or keep it, as you choose. I went through that this afternoon when I applied for the new card.




Dave,   Do existing signature card holders who apply for the card get the other (not 15k) new card benefits  such as free night certificate, 2 for 1 golf coupon etc.?   Are there any benefits  to lose or equity to lose by getting the premiere card and cancelling the signature card?


----------



## Dave M (Feb 28, 2006)

Yes, the terms and consditions and the small print seem clear that the *only* announced benefit not available to existing cardholders is the 15,000 sign-up bonus.

As far as I can tell, the new card has all of the benefits of the old card, plus more.

For those that carry balances, there is a low introductory interest rate of 3.XX% that goes to 17.XX% after (I think) six months.


----------



## LisaH (Feb 28, 2006)

15 EQN (if there is such a term) would be enough to bump me from Gold to Platinum this year. Do they waive the first year fee as the old one? I think I might be enticed...


----------



## pointhound (Feb 28, 2006)

*No Waiver*



			
				LisaH said:
			
		

> 15 EQN (if there is such a term) would be enough to bump me from Gold to Platinum this year. Do they waive the first year fee as the old one? I think I might be enticed...



As I read the terms, there is no waiver of the first year fee for the premiere card.


----------



## pointhound (Feb 28, 2006)

*Spouses*



			
				Dave M said:
			
		

> Yes, the terms and consditions and the small print seem clear that the *only announced benefit not available to existing cardholders is the 15,000 sign-up bonus.
> 
> As far as I can tell, the new card has all of the benefits of the old card, plus more.
> 
> For those that carry balances, there is a low introductory interest rate of 3.XX% that goes to 17.XX% after (I think) six months.*


*

I assume a spouse who is not the main but the "second card holder" on an existing signature account could apply as the main holder on the premiere card and get the 15k points in his/her own Marriott account.   Any confirmation or thoughts?*


----------



## lweverett (Mar 1, 2006)

Someone, I believe on Flier Talk, once said that at the aniversery of his card he would call Visa and theaten to cancel the card, wait a month and get a new one with the 15,ooo points.  They would just give him the points on his old card.  Never tried this myself.


----------



## jazzeaw (Mar 1, 2006)

We cancelled our old one in jan (due to the marriott snafu with the tapes) and we got a new one and we did not get ANY of the new benefits.  Did this just start?


----------



## Dave M (Mar 1, 2006)

The "new" benefits apply only to a new card - the *Premier* Visa Signature card. The new card was just introduced a few days ago.

What you likely have, as I currently have, is the Signature card. Thus, you'll have to apply for the new card if you want those benefits.


----------



## kathleenpeyer (Mar 3, 2006)

*annual fee:*

I believe, I am only paying about $25 a year for my Marriott Visa (silver elite as we are TS owners) and no additional fee for our 2 secondary card holders. How does that compare with the benefits afforded by the new card at $65 per year. Is it worth the additional charge for the benefits offered if we are not eligible for the bonus points?


----------



## sandesurf (Mar 3, 2006)

pointhound said:
			
		

> I assume a spouse who is not the main but the "second card holder" on an existing signature account could apply as the main holder on the premiere card and get the 15k points in his/her own Marriott account.   Any confirmation or thoughts?



Yes, I, as the spouse and secondary card holder, was able to get my own account with the bonus points. I even cancelled the card once and re-opened the account, within a year, and received all benefits again!   I recently cancelled that card and was offered 10,000 points to keep it open!


----------



## bwenzel (Mar 3, 2006)

FYI fellow Tuggers.  I have the currently rewards visa card and applied earlier this week for the new one.  Last night, I received via email a marriott certificate for the free night, so I must be approved already.  The initial free night is good for a category 1-4 room, but the annual free night cert is good for a category 1-5 room.


----------



## Dave M (Mar 3, 2006)

kathleenpeyer said:
			
		

> Is it worth the additional charge for the benefits offered if we are not eligible for the bonus points?


 Assuming you can use them, the initial and annual free-stay certificates, as described in the OP and by *bwenzel*, should easily justify the additional $40. 

That doesn't count the additional points earned with this card!


----------



## copper (Mar 3, 2006)

floyddl,

Thanks for the heads up on this. 

As I had canceled my Marriott CC after the lost tape problem I wonder if I would qualify as a new card member... I could always use an extra 15,000 points


----------



## copper (Mar 6, 2006)

I just got an e-mail for Marriott regarding my first 'Free 1 night stay'. Certificate is in the mail and I have till Sept 6, 2006 to use it. Since I only applied for the card late last week I thought that getting this e-mail was remarkable.


----------



## Lv2Trvl (Mar 7, 2006)

*Also rec'd email notice of certificate*

I applied last week also and received the email about the free night on sunday - pretty quick response. So I imagine new card will arrive in mail this week or next.  Have not cancelled old card yet.


----------



## Island_Hopper (Mar 7, 2006)

Should I cancel my old card and apply for the new one or do you think they will give us the same deal with the free nights and the 15 night credit towards elite status?  I'm not particularly concerned about the 15,000 bonus points, but a free night every year is very nice and with the 15 night credit I may be able to finally make gold status.


----------



## Icarus (Mar 8, 2006)

kathleenpeyer said:
			
		

> I believe, I am only paying about $25 a year for my Marriott Visa



The fee is $30 per year on the legacy Marriott Visa.

-David


----------



## Dave M (Mar 8, 2006)

Island Hopper -

As discussed elsewhere in this thread, these new benefits are available *only* with the new *Premier* card. Thus, to get the benefits, you must apply for the new card. Whether you keep the old card or cancel it is a separate decision.


----------



## DaveK2000 (Mar 9, 2006)

*GOOD NEWS!  You can upgrade your card!*

After calling customer service at (800)338-5960, I was able to upgrade to the new card.  

- New cards arrive in 7-10 business days
- Annual Fee $65
- New Terms and Conditions (Rates, etc)

It only took 2 minutes....


----------



## Retired to Travel (Mar 10, 2006)

*Wish I had known sooner*

We leave tomorrow for 2 weeks in Hawaii and will spend many Marriott dollars.  Oh, well, at least we get 3 points.


----------



## joyzilli (Mar 10, 2006)

DaveK2000 said:
			
		

> After calling customer service at (800)338-5960, I was able to upgrade to the new card.
> 
> - New cards arrive in 7-10 business days
> - Annual Fee $65
> ...




I just called and I was told that I cannot upgrade...Hmmm  They said they did not have the capability in the system to go ahead with the upgrade.


----------



## Dave M (Mar 10, 2006)

It's semantics. 

Effectively, you are applying for a new card when you upgrade. The "upgrade" fee and benefits are the same as for applying for the Premier card. 

Simply "apply" for the new card (online or via phone) and independently decide whether to keep your old card.


----------



## PeterS (Mar 10, 2006)

First time I called when they announced the new card...
"sorry no upgrade, YET, for now get a new one and cancel the old"

Called today.. they had to do a little digging and... 
"we can now upgrade"

Just like DaveK2000 said:

- New cards arrive in 7-10 business days
- Annual Fee $65
- New Terms and Conditions (Rates, etc)
- The same account/card number... (most important)

Also, present cards will continue to work until the new cards are activated...

Must have just started and it is new to some customer service reps..

Pete


----------



## Lv2Trvl (Mar 11, 2006)

*15 Nites 1st Year only?*

Has anyone rec'd there card?  Over on FlyerTalk - people are stating they have rec'd the card and the 15 nites toward gold status is only the first year of the card!  Not what the add said/implied?


----------



## bobbornstein (Mar 11, 2006)

PeterS said:
			
		

> First time I called when they announced the new card...
> "sorry no upgrade, YET, for now get a new one and cancel the old"
> 
> Called today.. they had to do a little digging and...
> ...



Had similar experience. First phone call, sorry no upgrade and you are not eligible. Second phone, sorry no upgrade but you can apply for a new card. Third phone call, sure - no problem you can upgrade and you will receive all the benefits and I confirmed that 15 nights is credited every year as stated on the web. (saved the web page, just in case). So if first you get a no, just call back. She said 7-10 days for the upgrade. All calls were made today within 5 minutes of each other.


----------



## Scott_Ru (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks again for good info from TUG (and esp. Dave).  First I learned about the new card.  Then I learned that despite what you hear first, Chase can and will upgrade our old cards.

Sure enough I called, was told "this new card must be applied for."  I said, "Actually, that's not entirely true according to sources I have."  After a bit of time on hold, I was told, "Oh yes, it turns out we can manually make the upgrade for you."

And it's done!

Thanks, all.


----------



## ldodd (Mar 16, 2006)

I just called 800-338-5960 and the rep said I couldn't upgrade as did his supervisor.  I called back and spoke to another rep that said I could do the upgrade.  He transferred me to his supervisor, Rose Melton and she did the upgrade.


----------



## rthib (Mar 16, 2006)

Lv2Trvl said:
			
		

> Has anyone rec'd there card?  Over on FlyerTalk - people are stating they have rec'd the card and the 15 nites toward gold status is only the first year of the card!  Not what the add said/implied?



Reread, 
They contact Cust Support and the Ad tex is correct - 15 nites each year.


----------



## Dave M (Mar 16, 2006)

Yes, if you get this card, be sure to retain the ad, as linked at the bottom of the OP in this thread.

The ad states, "Receive 15 nights toward your next Elite membership level in Marriott Rewards *every year*, enjoy Silver Elite staus or better."

The "Owner's Manual", which comes with the card, states (in footnote 1), "The 15 nights Elite status credit is a *one-time benefit* which applies during a member's first year as a Cardmember only."

(Bold emphasis added.)


----------



## JimC (Mar 16, 2006)

So which is it -- one time or every year -- it can not be both!


----------



## Dave M (Mar 16, 2006)

The offer, which some of us have accepted, says every year. Thus, it's every year. Accepting the offer (i.e., agreeing to pay a fee) makes it a contract. That's confirmed with a phone call. 

However, because the Owner's Manual states "one-time benefit", those counting on the annual credit had better hold onto the promotional material as proof that it's every year.


----------



## Scott_Ru (Mar 17, 2006)

Dave, can you remind us where to get a copy of that promotional material?

Thanks.


----------



## Dave M (Mar 17, 2006)

See the link at the bottom of the first post in this thread.


----------



## Scott_Ru (Mar 17, 2006)

Dave M said:
			
		

> See the link at the bottom of the first post in this thread.




Thanks, Dave.


----------



## malago (Mar 17, 2006)

*CAN POINTS BE COMBINED FROM 2 Marriott VISA CARDS?*

Can points for the two Visa cards be combined.

For Example:   If I'm the primary card holder on a Marriott Reward Visa Card and my husband is Secondary Holder.   Then my husband goes ahead and open a separate Marriott Reward Visa card as the "Primary" holders and gets the reward points  how can then we combined the points and use them?  Bit confused.


----------



## Dave M (Mar 17, 2006)

Yes, you can combine points in two accounts when requesting an award. Thus, for example, assume you have 60,000 points in your account and DH has 200,000 in his. To get an award that costs 100,000 points, you can use (a) 100,000 from his account or (b) 60,000 from your account and 40,000 from his account. Marriott can handle this on the phone for you, although you may have to sign a form and provide some documentation, especially if your last names are different.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Mar 17, 2006)

Can anyone tell me what has been the leadtime in getting the news cards? I signed up last week, got the free night e-mail, but really want the new card to pay off the balance of my Aruba Surf Club, so I can get the extra points. I have until 3/31 to pay using a cc. So I need it before then.

Regards.
Joe


----------



## Dave M (Mar 17, 2006)

You'll make it, Joe.

I signed up on 3/4, received the free-stay e-mail, then received the free-stay certificate on about 3/11 and received the card on 3/14.


----------



## buzzy (Mar 18, 2006)

On the 15 night stay add on every year, does the first 15 you received go away on year 2 or do you get another 15 making it 30 or does your first years 15 go away making you have a total of 15 on year 2?  So for those of us who do not stay outside of using their timeshare will not be adding any stays outside the credit card program.  I guess I am asking this because my old card has the elite status anyway and by adding the 15 nights and then taking them away the next year I will still be left with the same elite tatus I have on my old card.  (Just trying to justify the extra 65 dollars).


----------



## Kazakie (Mar 18, 2006)

*Upgrade*

An upgrade and applying for a new card is NOT the same thing.  Upgrading allows you to keep your same cc #, and will keep the credit tenure on your credit report, rather than showing canceling one card and opening a new one.

Yes, we were able to upgrade and keep the same account #, just pay the difference in the annual fee.


----------



## floyddl (Mar 18, 2006)

buzzy said:
			
		

> I guess I am asking this because my old card has the elite status anyway and by adding the 15 nights and then taking them away the next year I will still be left with the same elite tatus I have on my old card.  (Just trying to justify the extra 65 dollars).




You get 5 points vs. 3 on the old card for every $ spent at at Marriott including maintenance fees.  You also get the free night in cat. 4 hotel and free golf each year.  It is a better deal even if you don't get the 15 nights each year.


----------



## buzzy (Mar 19, 2006)

floyddl said:
			
		

> You get 5 points vs. 3 on the old card for every $ spent at at Marriott including maintenance fees.  You also get the free night in cat. 4 hotel and free golf each year.  It is a better deal even if you don't get the 15 nights each year.



That I do agree is better but I don't stay at Marriotts very often other than my timeshare so I was wondering if getting hirer within the "elite" status is worth something which is why I was asking about the 15 nights.  Are those 15 night cumulative meaning you get 15 nights a year (with out actually staying 15 nights) or do they start again at 0 every year? or is the second year 30 nights plus 30 nights for 60 nights at year two.


----------



## Dave M (Mar 19, 2006)

Each year, you start with a credit of 15 nights *for that year only*. Thus, you would start the second year with a credit of 15 nights, not 30 nights.


----------



## ArBravesFan (Mar 20, 2006)

I had the same experience.  On the first call I was told I couldn't upgrade (I wanted to keep my same CC number).  After arguing with him for a while, I hing up, called back and the next agent did the upgrade, no problem.

Call and hang up and call back until you get the right agent.


----------



## ldodd (Mar 20, 2006)

DaveK2000 said:
			
		

> After calling customer service at (800)338-5960, I was able to upgrade to the new card.
> 
> - New cards arrive in 7-10 business days
> - Annual Fee $65
> ...




I was able to upgrade my current card as well.  After you did your upgrade, how long was it before you received the email for your free night certificate?


----------



## Dave M (Mar 20, 2006)

Linda - 

See post #51 in this thread.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 20, 2006)

Dave M said:
			
		

> That restriction applies only to the 15,000 bonus points, not to the entire offer. Thus, we can get the new card, but - presumably because most of us qualified for some type of bonus points offer when we got our existing card - we won't be eligible for the sign-up bonus points.



3 Free Night Stay Certificate is valid for hotels in categories 1-4. For participating category 1-4 locations, log onto MarriottRewards.com or call 1-801-468-4000. Certificate must be redeemed within 6 months from date of issue. Certificate may not be transferred, extended beyond the expiration date, or re-credited for points. Please allow 6 to 8 weeks after account opening to receive your Free Night Stay Certificate. This offer is valid only for first time Marriott Rewards Premier Visa Signature Card Cardmembers. Existing Marriott Rewards Premier Visa Signature Card Cardmembers are not eligible. Chase not responsible for offer fulfillment. Annual fee applies.

Note 3 (quoted above) on the Marriott website also says the Free Certificate for the one-time Cat 1-4 location will not be given to exisiting Cardmembers.


----------



## matyseto (Mar 20, 2006)

Dave M said:
			
		

> You'll make it, Joe.
> 
> I signed up on 3/4, received the free-stay e-mail, then received the free-stay certificate on about 3/11 and received the card on 3/14.



Good evening Dave,

I called the (800)# that was listed on a previous response.  I was transferred to a supervisor who confirmed that I can and will be upgraded from the Visa Signature to the Premier Visa Signature.  She then said that I would receive correspondence from their marketing department within a week to 10 days.  When I inquired if an email address was linked to my current account, she replied no and that I would only receive correspondence via regular snail mail.  With your response above, were you referring to opening a "new" account rather than "upgrading"?  Please advise, thanks in advance!

Danny


----------



## Dave M (Mar 20, 2006)

JimJ said:
			
		

> Note 3 (quoted above) on the Marriott website also says the Free Certificate for the one-time Cat 1-4 location will not be given to exisiting Cardmembers.


This is apparently not consistently applied in practice. I applied for (didn't upgrade to) the new card, making it clear I already had a card. I was told I would receive the certificate and did receive the certificate.


----------



## ldodd (Mar 22, 2006)

Dave M said:
			
		

> Linda -
> 
> See post #51 in this thread.




I didn't apply for a new card.  I called and had my existing card/account upgraded.  Has anyone else that upgraded received the free night email?  I 'm beginning to worry as it's been a week and no email.


----------



## Elden12 (Mar 22, 2006)

When I called to upgrade the supervisor informed me that she indeed could upgrade me to the new card.  When I inquired about the terms of the promotion she informed me that I would be better advised to apply for a new card as she couldn't upgrade me and be able to provide the benefits listed on the Marriott Rewards website.  So, I will wait until I get home this weekend to apply for a new card.  After the problem with the missing tapes with financial info on them I would probably be better off with a new number anyway.......


----------



## DebbieF (Mar 22, 2006)

I applied for the upgrade 10 days ago.  Still no card, or anything else, was
advised I wouldn't get the 15,000 pts but would get the free night cert.


----------



## oldman (Mar 22, 2006)

It's been over two weeks fsince I applied and I have not even received a confirmation let alone any benfit.


----------



## floyddl (Mar 22, 2006)

I found that Chase had delayed processing my application because I already had a MR card and another Chase card.  They were looking at the aggregate credit limits and kicking the application up for a higher level of review which was not happening.  After talking to them on the phone they put me in touch with the appropriate party and approved it while I was on the line.

It seems that Marriott and Chase have not communicated well on this offering and Chase is slow processing them for people who already have one.


----------



## Dave M (Mar 22, 2006)

floyddl said:
			
		

> Chase is slow processing them for people who already have one.


Not for everyone. See post #51. 

Mine was a new application, keeping my existing card (for now) and I made sure they knew it. 

Fast action. 10 days from application to getting card in the mail.


----------



## floyddl (Mar 22, 2006)

Dave M said:
			
		

> Not for everyone. See post #51.
> 
> Mine was a new application, keeping my existing card (for now) and I made sure they knew it.
> 
> Fast action. 10 days from application to getting card in the mail.





Must be because of you connections to the prestigious Marriott TUG Board.


----------



## Dave M (Mar 22, 2006)

Oh, how I sometimes wish that were true!


----------



## oldkey (Mar 23, 2006)

*So has anyone that has....*

"upgraded," keeping their same card number, actually received their card yet? Did you keep the same CC number as you expected? Like others posting here, I have been told on the customer servce line numerous times that you can not upgrade and keep the same number.

I understand that after persistence the operator and/or supervisor agreed.....but has anyone actually received their new card to make us all feel comfortable that it is happening?

Thanks in advance


----------



## floyddl (Mar 23, 2006)

I didn't upgrade rather got a new account.  I have received the card and the Cat. 4 certificate.  I have not seen the 15 nights added to my Rewards account yet nor the other perks such as free round of golf.  I do not expect to recieve the 15K points since I already have a MR card.  I have not read the fine print so you may not receive the credit for the nights until you make the first purchase.


----------



## oldman (Mar 23, 2006)

I applied for the new card and today received a card but it is the same as my current Marriott VISA!  I called to cancel and this time did the application on-line rather than over the phone.


----------



## Lv2Trvl (Mar 23, 2006)

*New Card Rec'd, 15 nites in the bank!*

  I received the new card (applied online after the telephone calls were unsatisfactory) - so actually have a 2nd card now.  I waited to use it until I rec'd a confirming email back from Marriott that the 15 nites are every year the card is open and in good standing - not just the first year (as the welcoming brochure states). So activated and used this past Saturday - the 15 nites showed up Wednesday in my account, also the golf cert.  The Cat 4 cert showed up before I actually rec'd the card.


----------



## Dave M (Mar 23, 2006)

Yes, I noticed my 15 nights and the "5106 PREMIER CARD 2 FOR 1 GOLF C" have shown up in my account, too. I hadn't looked until you posted.


----------



## bongiovi (Mar 25, 2006)

Could someone who already has the golf certificate please say where it is good at? Thanks!


----------



## bobbornstein (Mar 25, 2006)

Dave M said:
			
		

> This is apparently not consistently applied in practice. I applied for (didn't upgrade to) the new card, making it clear I already had a card. I was told I would receive the certificate and did receive the certificate.



Hi Dave,

How did you receive the certificate? electronically or an actual paper cert? if paper, did it come with the new card?

Thanks


----------



## dash (Mar 25, 2006)

*Golf Locations!!*

The Golf Certificate is good for 

JW Marriott Desert Ridge (Wildfire Golf Club)
Camel Back Inn (Camelback GOlf CLub)
Desert SPrings (Desert SPrings Golf Club)
Shadow Ridge Golf Resort (Shadow Ridge GOlf Club)
Rancho Las Palmas 
Doral GOlf Resort
Marriott Grande Vista (Faldo Institute, Grande Pines Golf club,Hawk's Landing)
Marco Island Marriott (The Rookery at Marco)
Evergreen Marriott Conference Resort (Stone Mt. Golf CLub)
Atlanta Marriott Marquis (The Frog at The Georgian)
Chicago Marriott Oak Brook (Willow Crest GOlf Club)
Seaview Marriott Resort (Seaview GOlf Club)
Meadowview Marriott Conf. Resort (Cattails Golf Club) 
Westfields Marriott (Westfields Golf Club)
JW Marriott Hotel Cairo (Mirage City Golf Club)
NO Marriott Hotel within the area (The ROck, Ontario)
NO Marriott Hotel within the area (White Witch Jamaica)
Los Suenos Marriott (Los Suenos Golf Resort) Costa Rica
St. Kitts Marriott (Royal St. Kitts Golf Club)
Marriott Club Son Antem (Son Antem GOlf Club) :


 Hopes this helps

Dash


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Mar 25, 2006)

I got my new card today. Was disappointed with the credit line, so I called and had them take some from the other card and apply to new card. Worked out great, so if you run into that problem they will shift credit lines around.

Now I can close on my Aruba Surf and get the extra  28K points as a result of the new card. 

Regards.


----------



## Dave M (Mar 26, 2006)

bobbornstein said:
			
		

> How did you receive the certificate? electronically or an actual paper cert? if paper, did it come with the new card?


As others have also reported in this thread, I received an e-mail notification of the free night and then, about four days later, received the certificate via snail mail. The credit card came about three days after that.


----------



## ldodd (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm one of those who upgraded my existing card.  The 15 nights and the golf cert show up on my account, but I haven't received the free night cert email nor is that cert reflected on my account.  I'm beginning to think I should have applied for a new card instead of doing the upgrade.


----------



## bobbornstein (Mar 26, 2006)

ldodd said:
			
		

> I'm one of those who upgraded my existing card.  The 15 nights and the golf cert show up on my account, but I haven't received the free night cert email nor is that cert reflected on my account.  I'm beginning to think I should have applied for a new card instead of doing the upgrade.



Ditto - once I receive the card I'll give Chase a call.


----------



## malago (Mar 30, 2006)

*New Visa Reward card*

I signed up on 3/18 and have not received any notice yet.    How long does it take for marriott to respond.


----------



## bobbornstein (Mar 30, 2006)

malago said:
			
		

> I signed up on 3/18 and have not received any notice yet.    How long does it take for marriott to respond.



Applied by phone 3/11/06
15 nights showed up online around 3/23
online note of golf cert request 3/23 - *EDITED: received cert 4/1*
online note of free night request 3/28 - *EDITED: received cert 4/3*
received our cards today 3/30 - interestingly, the phamplets enclosed with the cards were for a regular Marriott Visa Signature Card

Edited to add: My card was an upgrade from an existing Marriott Visa Signature Account - kept the same number


----------



## floyddl (Mar 30, 2006)

I was thinking the 15 extra nights and golf certificate did not show up until the card was first used.  I have had my card for 2 weeks and have the hotel certificate in hand but no golf certificate and the 15 extra nights have not posted to my account.  I have activated but not used the card yet.


----------



## ral (Apr 4, 2006)

*Differences between New Application and Upgrade*

I have spent over 4 hours on the phone the past two weeks talking to at least eight different employees of Chase Bank (Issuer of Marriott Rewards Credit Card) and the Marriott Rewards Division. I have been told that individuals that have a Marriott Rewards Credit Card and wish to have the new Premier Marriott Rewards Credit Card can either APPLY for a new account (with different numbers) or UPGRADE their present account (keeping the same numbers) to Premier. According to Chase representatives, there is a definite difference between the two. Each has its own set of offers. The link from the Marriot Rewards page sends you to an "Apply Now" page for the Marriott Rewards PREMIER Visa Signature Card. Nowhere on this page does it discriminate between the offers provided by applying for a new card vs. the offers provided by upgrading a present non-PREMIER card. Personnel from Chase have said that there is a definite difference, but were unable to direct me to the offers associated with an UPGRADE. Even though Chase will upgrade an individual to a Premier Card, they are not "soliciting" this activity and have not formally announced guidelines. They verbally said that my UPGRADE offer will NOT include the initial free night stay or any other free night on anniversary years, nor will it include the 15 nights toward next Elite membership after the first year, but would include the 2 for 1 Golf offer. Now remember, at the time I upgraded my Marriott Rewards Signature Visa Card on March 17th, I was verbally told that I would receive everything on the website application page except for the 15,000 bonus points. I have since received the new Premier cards and the 2 for 1 golf voucher. It was only after I recently inquired about the free night stay that I was given the above information. The best they could do was to offer an apology for the original misinformation. A number of supervisors informed me that the only way to receive the other items was to open a new account. I have since reverted back to a non-PREMIER Marriott Rewards Visa Card and have applied online for a new Marriott Rewards Premier Visa Signature Card. It is now clear that in order to receive the Free Night Stay certificate upon account opening and each year upon account anniversary, along with the 15 nights toward Elite Membership in Marriot Rewards every year, one must APPLY for a NEW account. Given the above information, I hope no one else has to go through this experience and will learn from my misguided situation.


----------



## DebbieF (Apr 4, 2006)

Ral,

Did you get the same card #, or a totally new one, because I upgraded
and received a new #, and Chase told me I would get all perks except


----------



## DebbieF (Apr 4, 2006)

sorry-hit a wrong button.  Chase told me I would get all perks except
the 15,000 pts.  Wondering if its because of the card numbers?


----------



## AMJ (Apr 4, 2006)

*golf coupon*

I don’t golf so I won’t use the two for one golf coupon that I received when I upgraded my Marriott Rewards Visa card. If anyone wants the coupon, I will be more than happy to mail it to you. I will send it to the first person who emails me with his or her address.

I tried posting this message last night, but it got lost somewhere in cyberspace. If it appears elsewhere on this site, I am sorry about the double post.

Joyce


----------



## joyzilli (Apr 4, 2006)

After several unsuccessful phone calls, I finally decided to apply for a new card using the link provided.  I received my new cards rather quickly, then the following day, I received a new "upgraded" card (with the same numbers as my original card).  I guess the rep on the phone sent a request in to Chase (since she wasn't able to do anything for me over the phone), and they went ahead with the upgrade.  Of course I didn't want both cards, so I called to cancel the new one, and kept my original card number (which now became the premier card).  The booklet I received with the upgraded card was about British airways, and the booklet I received with the "new" card was for the signature card.  Both were incorrect.  I suppose they are getting too many responses and filling the envelopes too quickly !!!!  I was told that both the 15 nights toward elite and the free night certificate would apply every year on my upgraded card.  I asked for it in writing and she said as long as it is a premier card, I will get the incentives yearly.  Not sure what to believe anymore....


----------



## ral (Apr 5, 2006)

*Differences between New Application and Upgrade*

In Response to DebbieF: The distinction that was prominently made is that a new application will result in a different account number vs. keeping the same account number which represents an upgrade. The semantics evidently are very important with regard to the offer. I originally asked to keep the same account number and this was considered an upgrade which did not qualify for the free night stays or the yearly 15 days toward elite membership. As previously written, I recently applied for a new account and now hope the original offer will be forthcoming.

In Response to joysilli: After the experience I just went through, I would not assume that your UPGRADE (keeping the same account number) will be accompanied by the free night stays or the yearly 15 days toward elite membership. I also was told I would be receiving both items when I originally upgraded, but upon inquiry as to why I did not receive the free night stay certificate, was denied both because, as an upgrade, I was not eligible for the same offer. I would insist upon get it in writing because my gut feeling is that Chase will deny your eligibility later on.


----------



## dash (Apr 5, 2006)

AMJ

You've Got Mail.

Dash


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 5, 2006)

After reading all the above about upgrading, I also called to find out EXACTLY what I was entitled to. This was my third call, the first two people I spoke with promised me everything. This third call explained that as an upgrade, I am not entitled to the free night stay every year. That is for me one of the main reasons I upgraded! I very nicely explained my position that I was tired of all the miscommunication and misinformation. I was angry that Marriott and Chase would treat a new card holder differant than an existing customer. I told her that I was never told an upgrade was differant than opening a new account. I was not told this nor did I see anything about "upgrading" on their webpage.  I told them I want to keep my original card and be credited the upgrade fee. The woman was very nice and told me she would put a request in to Marriott explaining to them why I was upset and wanted to go back to my original card. She said they might honor the free night stay. She told me I would hear by mail within 7-10 days. I spoke to a supervisor
Unfortunately this does not surprise me about Marriott! 

Vicki


----------



## AMJ (Apr 5, 2006)

dash,
I am sorry but a Tug member already emailed me about the coupon. 


Joyce


----------



## joyzilli (Apr 5, 2006)

This is just crazy!!!  I just called again and was told that all Premier cardholders, regardless whether they upgraded or took out a new card, will receive the same perks every year, including the 15 nights toward elite and the free night certificate.  Go figure.....


----------



## ral (Apr 5, 2006)

*Differences between New Application and Upgrade*

The initial contact people at Chase that take the request for a new application or a credit card upgrade seem not to have been trained on this policy. This is very unfortunate as you would expect the initial contact to have correct information as to what offers are valid. Once you have made initial contact, ask to speak to a supervisor as they seem to have more information with regard to this confusing situation.


----------



## skifast (Apr 5, 2006)

We have a Chase Disney card that is constantly causing us problems.  It gets messed up every month, and we need to call to straighten it out.  We now only use it for Disney vacations for an extra six months at zero percent, and use our Citibank, which we have never had a dispute with.  We do use the Marriott card occasionally for large purchases and Marriotts.
My overall suggestion is to stay away from Chase!


----------



## floyddl (Apr 11, 2006)

Could anything be more messed up?  I originally posted this thread and used the link to apply for my new Premier card.  I have just realized that they sent me another card just like the one I had.  I got the hotel stay certificate and thought the other stuff would follow.  Now after checking into it I was issued another of the old cards.  I have been run around to several different numbers and it seems that they can't even do upgrades at this time but will issue a new card in 30 days.  They say I will have the card in 30 days and the perks will be given and that I should receive a letter confirming it.  Why am I skeptical?


----------



## ironweed (Apr 11, 2006)

*got my card today*

*Got my upgraded Marriott 'Black' card today,   along with 15,000 points, a one night stay coupon (catagory 4), AND a 2 for 1 Marriott golf round certificate ....      I am a happy camper!!* :whoopie:


----------



## Island_Hopper (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: got my card today*



			
				ironweed said:
			
		

> *Got my upgraded Marriott 'Black' card today,   along with 15,000 points, a one night stay coupon (catagory 4), AND a 2 for 1 Marriott golf round certificate ....      I am a happy camper!!* :whoopie:



Were you an existing cardholder?  If so, did you just apply for the new card or did you request an upgrade?

Also, when did you apply or request the upgrade?


----------



## ironweed (Apr 12, 2006)

Island Hopper,

I am an existing card holder.  Went online about 3 weeks ago, and applied for a new card.

At this moment,  I have 2 account numbers.   I will close the old account once I get all auto-pays moved over to new account.....

Now, is the rumor true that I will get a 1 nite stay coupon EVERY YEAR ????


----------



## lisilv (Apr 12, 2006)

When you apply for the card, that is what it's written on the contract. I saw that last night. We'll see if they are going to keep their promise/contract. I guess they have to.


----------



## vdavis08 (Apr 15, 2006)

On 4/7, I applied online for the new card, but then read here about upgrading my current card.  I called and asked about upgrading (letting her know I had just applied for the new card).  She said no problem, told me the costs and benefits, and said my current card would reflect the upgrade in 7-10 days, with the replacement card arriving in about 3 weeks.  As far as the application for a new card, I could just cancel that when it went thru.  On 4/13, I received the golf coupon, and today (4/14) I received the free night certificate.  However, I don't know if these certificates are because of the upgrade, or the new account.  The certificates sure came fast though, and the 15 nights are already reflected on my Rewards account.


----------



## oldkey (Apr 15, 2006)

*It's all over the board....*

..."upgraded" on 2/24....nothing has happened....no points, no nights, no golf. I have called twice and the customer service line keeps saying that it could take 30 days. Unfortunately I have done a lot of traveling in the last 3 weeks and have lost the extra value in the card. I'm starting to think that the card will arrive and I will need to call to get everything else. Can't wait to make that call.


----------



## copper (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: It's all over the board....*



			
				oldkey said:
			
		

> ..."upgraded" on 2/24....nothing has happened....no points, no nights, no golf. I have called twice and the customer service line keeps saying that it could take 30 days. Unfortunately I have done a lot of traveling in the last 3 weeks and have lost the extra value in the card. I'm starting to think that the card will arrive and I will need to call to get everything else. Can't wait to make that call.



I got the card about a week after I applied, 15k points were credited shortly after I used it for the first time, the free night certificate arrived the same time the card did and I just used it today to book a room at the Springhill Suites. I have the golf certificate someplace but I don't golf so that will probably wind up in the trash or I'll give it to a friend.

Sorry you are having problems but for me everthing worked as advertised.


----------



## Patmcg (Apr 22, 2006)

I had the Marriott Reward Visa Card and like everyone else on this thread wanted to upgrade to the Marriott Reward Visa Signature Premier Card, I didn’t want to go through the hassle of applying for the new card and changing account numbers.

I spoke to the representative when applying for the upgrade and she confirmed that I would be entitled to the same privileges in the upgrade that I would have received with a new application.  Otherwise, what was the point as there was very little of an incentive for me to pay the additional annual fee.

A couple of weeks later, I received the new Premier card with the same account number, great! Then received the additional 15 nights toward gold status, great!  Also received a two for one golf certificate, how great is this?

So this morning, I called to determine the status of my certificate for a Free Night stay and 15,000 Bonus Points.

The representative told me that since my new card was an upgrade and not a new account, I didn’t qualify for the free night stay nor the 15,000 bonus points.

I asked to speak to a supervisor who basically said the same thing. 

I called back several hours later and another supervisor said I didn’t qualify because I had already been an existing Marriott Rewards Card member and even if I applied for an entirely new card and new number, I wouldn’t qualify either.  The Supervisor went on to say that there was a misunderstanding in the beginning with the allocation of incentives and that they are now not making the same mistake.  But as my wife smartly pointed out, anyone who applies for a new card with the understanding of the additional benefits shouldn’t be penalized for the mistakes of Chase. Surely going forward they can advise the representatives to make sure that they know the rules but shouldn’t allow existing card members to upgrade unless they are told that the perks are LIMITED and consider carefully before making the upgrade/new card request.

I am reluctant to give up on this.

Has any one run into the same problem and were you ever able to resolve this?

Thanks,

Pat


----------



## floyddl (Apr 22, 2006)

At this point I don't what you are entitled to.  I applied for the new card and got it but it was the same card that I already had, not the Premier card.  I contacted them and after talking to 3 people I was told the new card I received would be upgraded to the new Premier card and it would take a month for it to show up.  I have been credited with the free night and golf certificates and the 15 bonus nights.  I have not received the 15K reward points.  I think the only thing to do is pull out the original offering and tell them that you were assured you would get them and not accept no for an answer.  Talk to a supervisor and and the supervisor's manager.


----------



## Kazakie (Apr 22, 2006)

Finally got new plastic (after upgrading and being assured we'd get everything we were sent me was a signature card with a new account #).  Still no days, no certificates, no points….   …keep getting told it'll take 30 days.  It was 30 days from applying, well that’s long passed, so now it’s 30 days from getting the new plastic….


----------



## DebbieF (Apr 23, 2006)

I was told the free hotel cert would be sent after I received my first statement.


----------



## floyddl (Apr 23, 2006)

DebbieF, I received my hotel certificate in my account within a couple of days of being approved for the card.   Unfortunately, they sent me the same card I already had.


----------



## Island_Hopper (Apr 23, 2006)

I originally applied for an upgrade when I first heard of the new card.  When nothing happened after a couple weeks, I went online and just applied for the new card.  In less than a week, the 15 nights showed up in my account and a couple days later the paper certificate for a free night came in the mail.  Then yesterday the new style card (with a new account number) showed up.  I would recommend just applying for the new card and cancelling your old one.


----------



## Scott_Ru (Apr 24, 2006)

Really an ultimate foul-up on either Chase or Marriott's part.

I, like so many others, upgraded.  But despite that being the deal, they did NOT upgrade me, they sent a brand new card with a new number (necessitating my changing some accounts where I had the old number on record).  They duly apologized but reassured me that all the rights and privileges of the new card would be coming.

All that was in early March.  Nothing so far has appeared on my statements that indicate I have received anything.  So I called this AM - first the number on the card.  After a prolonged time on hold I was sent to the Marriott Rewards number (801-468-4000)...and another 10 minute hold.

Finally a very nice young woman said, "For some reason the new benefits were not associated with your account.  I'll take care of it and you should have all the benefits very soon."

We'll see!


----------



## dash (Apr 24, 2006)

Well, 

We have held our prior Marriott Visa Accounts for many years. Never a problem receiving and or paying any bills. We received a new account, cards, cerficates etc in the mail after applying for a new/upgraded card.  I then assumed everything on the old card was being transferred to the new card when I hadn't received a bill/statement.  Luckily, I looked online and noticed that wasn't the case, moreover; we were charged a late fee for not paying our bill?????  What bill, we hadn't received one.  I am in contact with Chase to determine what is going on,  as the correspondence with them of late has been poor, if anything.

Dash


----------



## travelplanner70 (Apr 29, 2006)

When I received the booklet of terms and conditions, it states 3 points per Marriott purchase.  I thought it was supposed to be 5.  Can anyone shed light on this?  (BTW, I already received the hotel cert. and the golf cert.)


----------



## joyzilli (Apr 29, 2006)

JO-Jo,

I wouldn't worry about it.  The same thing happened to me and I called and they said it was a mistake.  On my husband's acct., they included a brochure that was totally wrong - it was for British Air (or something like that).  I guess they are getting too many requests and are filling the envelopes hastily.


----------



## squiggle (Apr 30, 2006)

I cancelled my hubby's card and then decided we needed another marriott card so he applied for a business card with the same Marriott # within a month - didnt really know that he will get anything so pleasantly surprised  when    a Cat 4 certificate came yesterday and the letter for 15K points with first CC use. Nice........


----------



## MOXJO7282 (May 4, 2006)

I was surprised to see 15k points in my acct for signing up for the new card. I added a second card and didn't cancel or upgrade. I didn't think that qualified for the points, but I guess it does.

Regards.
Joe


----------



## camachinist (May 4, 2006)

MOXJO7282 said:
			
		

> I was surprised to see 15k points in my acct for signing up for the new card. I added a second card and didn't cancel or upgrade. I didn't think that qualified for the points, but I guess it does.
> 
> Regards.
> Joe


FWIW, this goes on all the time over on the PC (IHG) and UA sides of Chase's affinity cards. Some folks just blush at the plethora of cards which spill out of their pocketbooks 

I'm just waiting until the timing is right. Timing is everything, you know 

Pat


----------



## vlapinta (May 6, 2006)

I am one of the people Marriott told several times when applying for an upgrade that I was entitled to all the perks of the premiere card ,only to find out after the cards came that wasn't true. The reason why I upgraded in the first place was because I did not want to change my CC number. Last night I called Marriott AGAIN to go back to my original signature card. I figured why pay more for a card that I am not getting what I was originally promised. 
I was told by the supervisor (after a lot of complaining) that to go back to my original signature card with the same # I would have to change #'s!!!
Seems you can upgrade and keep the same # but you can't downgrade and keep the same # !!!! Now I am stuck paying for this card unless I change my # and in that case I would just open a new premiere account with a new#. What a mess!!! BEWARE!!!

Vicki


----------



## PeterS (May 6, 2006)

Patmcg said:
			
		

> I had the Marriott Reward Visa Card and like everyone else on this thread wanted to upgrade to the Marriott Reward Visa Signature Premier Card, I didn’t want to go through the hassle of applying for the new card and changing account numbers.
> 
> I spoke to the representative when applying for the upgrade and she confirmed that I would be entitled to the same privileges in the upgrade that I would have received with a new application.  Otherwise, what was the point as there was very little of an incentive for me to pay the additional annual fee.
> 
> ...



Pst,

It looks like I am heading in the same direction as you...

After months of calling I get the new upgraded (same #)card.. I see the 15 days credited toward my Reward acct, and get the golf certificate.... 

When I questioned them about the hotel cert, they said, contact Marriott Rewards, it should be done... Marriott says I will get the hotel certs each year on my anniversary but none upfront... Chase is reviewing this and getting a letter out to me... I am still waiting...

I was pretty sure I wasn't going to get the 15K points but I was assured of the hotel cert... and they have it on their record... I don't know what they can do but it seems a rotten way to treat a customer.

Let us know how it works out and I will do the same,

Pete


----------



## MOXJO7282 (May 6, 2006)

It seems they have been very inconsistent with what they offer different customers.

I'm really pleased with the new card from which I got;
15K points
additional 27K points from the 5 to 1 points, on my Aruba SC closing
addtl 1600 points GO MF
1 night free hotel cert
Golf cert.

I also got 3k points when I called the old card to cancel. Instead of losing me, they offered me 3k to balance the $30 annual membership I was looking to cancel. I'll keep the card alittle and then cancel before the annual paymnet is due.

Regards.
Joe


----------



## Scott_Ru (May 6, 2006)

The beat goes on.  After my 3rd call to Chase, each time being reassured that "there was a mistake and I will expedite your getting all the perks you deserve," I still have received nothing (other than the expanded points awarded for purchases).  I've gotten no 15,000 points, no free hotel certificate, no free golf, na da!  (I *have* had some lovely talks with very nice folks on the phone.

We'll see how this all comes out in the end!


----------



## ironweed (May 6, 2006)

*can't beat that marriott!!*

I'm using my room certificate right now, at marriott courtyard, Saratoga Springs NY.

My single would go  for $199

But, to my surprise, they upgraded me to a SUITE!!!! :whoopie:


----------



## MikeM132 (May 19, 2006)

Joe:
  I applied for the "premier" card online as an additional card to the older silver one. I, like you, got the points, hotel cert, golf cert, etc.. I have to wait a little for everything to clear out on the silver card and I'm going to cancel it. This is really a great deal. For a $65/year fee you get an annual free cat 5 hotel room. Can't beat it, even without considering all the extra reward points you get, too.


----------



## KenK (May 19, 2006)

I read this and switched from the silver color to the black card.   I was not told anything would be different from what is stated below...and I would expect all who have applied would have the same bennies, espically for the rise in the annual fees:

"...Marriott Rewards® Debuts Premier Visa Signature® Card

New Card Offers A Free Night Certificate 
Every Year And More Points Per Dollars Spent

WASHINGTON – Feb. 28, 2006 – Today, Marriott Rewards, Marriott International, Inc.'s [NYSE:MAR] award-winning hotel loyalty program, and Chase [NYSE: JPM] introduced the Marriott Rewards Premier Visa Signature Card, which gives cardmembers more benefits and faster ways to get to their dream vacations.

Cardmembers earn five Marriott Rewards points for every dollar spent on the card at any of the 2,600 participating properties worldwide including Marriott, JW Marriott Renaissance, Courtyard, SpringHill Suites, Fairfield Inn, Residence Inn and TownePlace Suites hotels. In addition, cardmembers earn two Marriott Rewards points for every dollar spent on qualified dining, airline and rental car card purchases, and one Marriott Rewards point for all other card purchases made at more than 30 million retail locations worldwide.

Cardmembers can use their Marriott Rewards points for over 250 redemption options including vacation packages, luxury cruises, theme park tickets, state-of-the art electronics and much more. Premier cardmembers receive:


15,000 bonus points after their first card purchase
A free night certificate valid at category 1 - 4 hotels, which is awarded upon account approval
A two-for-one golf certificate for use at participating Marriott managed golf courses, which is awarded upon account approval
A free-night certificate valid at category 1 - 5 hotels every year on their account anniversary date
15 nights toward Elite status every year, which makes every cardmember a Silver Elite member and also gives more frequent travelers a lift towards Gold or Platinum Elite status
"We want our members to be able to maximize their point earning potential. This card not only allows members to earn more Marriott Rewards points, it also gives them many benefits such as a free-night certificate yearly, and 15 nights towards Elite status," said Ed French, senior vice president, customer relationship management for Marriott International.

"The Marriott Rewards Premier Visa Signature Card is a great way for consumers to make their vacation dreams come alive more quickly," said Hugh Bleemer, executive vice president, Chase Card Services. "With a variety of redemption options and extra perks just for being a cardmember, consumers can reap rewards for using the card for all their purchases."

The Marriott Rewards Premier Visa Signature Card is only available to residents of the United States. To apply for the card or to obtain more information, log onto www.marriottrewards.com/premiervisa.

With more than 2,600 participating hotels and 23 million members worldwide, Marriott Rewards provides travelers the opportunity to get to the places they dream of 30 percent faster than with other leading programs.*

Marriott Rewards has been named "Best Hotel Rewards Program in the World" by Business Traveler magazine for the past eight years, "Best Hotel Loyalty Program" for three consecutive years by Travel Savvy, and "Best Hotel Loyalty Program" by the readers of Business Week magazine.

For information about Marriott Rewards or to enroll, call (800) 249-0800, visit the front desk of participating hotels or log on to www.MarriottRewards.com.

*Comparison based on seven nights at Starwood, Hilton, InterContinental Hotel Group and Hyatt full-service hotels of similar quality and points earned on dollars spent. Assumes standard award offerings for base-level members. All comparisons made as of 1/06.

MARRIOTT INTERNATIONAL, INC. (NYSE:MAR) is a leading lodging company with over 2,700 lodging properties in the United States and 66 other countries and territories. Marriott International operates and franchises hotels under the Marriott, JW Marriott, The Ritz-Carlton, Renaissance, Residence Inn, Courtyard, TownePlace Suites, Fairfield Inn, SpringHill Suites and Bulgari brand names; develops and operates vacation ownership resorts under the Marriott Vacation Club International, Horizons, The Ritz-Carlton Club and Grand Residences by Marriott brands; operates Marriott Executive Apartments; provides furnished corporate housing through its Marriott ExecuStay division; and operates conference centers. Marriott is also in the synthetic fuel business. The company is headquartered in Washington, D.C., and has approximately 143,000 employees. In fiscal year 2005, Marriott International reported sales from continuing operations of $11.6 billion. For more information or reservations, please visit our web site at www.marriott.com.

About JPMorgan Chase & Co.

JPMorgan Chase & Co. (NYSE: JPM) is a leading global financial services firm with assets of $1.2 trillion and operations in more than 50 countries. The company has more than 100 million credit cards issued. Under the JPMorgan, Chase and Bank One brands, the firm serves millions of consumers in the United States and many of the world's most prominent corporate, institutional and government clients. Information about the firm is available at www.jpmorganchase.com.

CONTACTS:
Laurie Goldstein
Marriott Communications	
(301) 380-5296	
laurie.goldstein@marriott.com

Chase Card Services
(302) 282-1100  ..."


----------



## vlapinta (May 19, 2006)

> I read this and switched from the silver color to the black card. I was not told anything would be different from what is stated below...and I would expect all who have applied would have the same bennies, espically for the rise in the annual fees:




Ken K when you say switched what do you mean? Upgrade from a silver card or a new Black card? If you upgraded and kept your old # you will not be recieving a few of the perks that a new card would get.

Vicki


----------



## lovearuba (May 19, 2006)

We just booked ours for the Marriott near Mohegan Sun Casino in connecticut, they have shuttle service to the casino.  :whoopie:


----------



## Scott_Ru (May 19, 2006)

Just to add to the same grief everyone has been getting...after having gotten assurances before I "upgraded" to the new card that I would receive all the perks (the person I spoke to said they would issue a new number so it would be a new card), and after having called on several occasions to find out where my 15,000 points were and being assured "there has been a mistake, I'll make sure those points are credited," I spoke to several supervisors in a prolonged session today and the result is:

Marriott Rewards is disavowing any responsibility.  They say the "promotion" (they won't use the word "contract") says any previous card owner does not get some of the perks - like the 15k points.

I pointed out that the "contract" I acted upon says "This offer is valid only for first time Marriott Rewards *PREMIER* Visa Signature Card cardmembers."  And I, like all of you, are first time PREMIER card holders because there was no such card before.

Marriott Rewards is stonewalling and now I'm in dialogue (one-sided at the moment) with Chase, who are the group who set up the promotion and mis-wrote the "promotion."  (They have now re-written the "promotion" in order to "make it clearer.")

I'll report back if I have any success, but I'm not optimistic.


----------



## bobbornstein (May 19, 2006)

Scott_Ru said:
			
		

> Just to add to the same grief everyone has been getting...after having gotten assurances before I "upgraded" to the new card that I would receive all the perks (the person I spoke to said they would issue a new number so it would be a new card), and after having called on several occasions to find out where my 15,000 points were and being assured "there has been a mistake, I'll make sure those points are credited," I spoke to several supervisors in a prolonged session today and the result is:
> 
> Marriott Rewards is disavowing any responsibility.  They say the "promotion" (they won't use the word "contract") says any previous card owner does not get some of the perks - like the 15k points.
> 
> ...



When I check the site it says in footnote #2 "Please allow 6 to 8 weeks after your first purchase for points to be posted to your Marriott Rewards account. This offer is valid only for first time *Marriott Rewards Visa Cardmembers.* Existing Marriott Rewards Visa Cardmembers are not eligible. If your account is not open for at least 6 months, Marriott and Chase reserve the right to deduct the bonus points from your Marriott Rewards Program account." 

Could you tell me where you saw PREMIER? Thanks.


----------



## KenK (May 19, 2006)

There are two offers....one is the standard Visa Signature card (Marriott), color silver, and offer presents (I think) 3 bonuses....including a once only cat 1 to 4 certif, and up to 3 points per $1.00 spent.

The Premier Signature Card has more bonuses, (including the cat 1 to 4 initial) and a cat 1 to 5 every anniversity...and up to 5 points per $1.00 spent.

Silver is about $35 {???} a year annual fee, the Black card is over $ 60.00 a year.

I think I saw both offers listed on the Rewards site.  Most would consider a $60 or $70 dollar annual fee might be worth the yearly catagory 1 to 5 free night.....you need to really be a points expert to figure if 2 extra points are worth the higher fees if they eliminate the anniversity free night.


----------



## Kazakie (May 19, 2006)

The Free night cert says Premier, I didn't see it in regards to the points or golf cert (everyone should get 15 nights and renewal at cat 1-5)

2 Please allow 6 to 8 weeks after your first purchase for points to be posted to your Marriott Rewards account. This offer is valid only for first time Marriott Rewards Visa Cardmembers. Existing _Marriott Rewards Visa Cardmembers _are not eligible. If your account is not open for at least 6 months, Marriott and Chase reserve the right to deduct the bonus points from your Marriott Rewards Program account.

3 Free Night Stay Certificate is valid for hotels in categories 1-4. For participating category 1-4 locations, log onto MarriottRewards.com or call 1-801-468-4000. Certificate must be redeemed within 6 months from date of issue. Certificate may not be transferred, extended beyond the expiration date, or re-credited for points. Please allow 6 to 8 weeks after account opening to receive your Free Night Stay Certificate. This offer is _valid only for first time Marriott Rewards Premier Visa Signature Card Cardmembers_. Existing Marriott Rewards Premier Visa Signature Card Cardmembers are not eligible. Chase not responsible for offer fulfillment. Annual fee applies.

www.marriottrewards.com/premiervisa


----------



## Kazakie (May 19, 2006)

I will note we have a new account # and it took 2 months and many calls to both Chase and finally Marriott to get the 15 nights (just posted this week)...   ...and hoping the rest will follow shortly...


----------



## KenK (May 19, 2006)

Fifteen nights for the new Premier toward the next MAR Rewards level....did the old card (silver) have that bonus?    



			
				Kazakie said:
			
		

> I will note we have a new account # and it took 2 months and many calls to both Chase and finally Marriott to get the 15 nights (just posted this week)...   ...and hoping the rest will follow shortly...


----------



## Kazakie (May 20, 2006)

New features:
*15 nights per year toward status (the other card also has Silver status, but didn't credit you with 15 nights)
*Free night cert (cat 4 at open, cat 5 at renew)
*5 rather than 3 points on Marriott spend
*2 points on dining, airline, car rental 
*2 for 1 golf cert
*Increased Fee (US$65 rather than US$30)

Existing Marriott Rewards Visa members are not eligible for the bonus points and golf cert - but it seems some gets them, some don't.

Overall, I still think the Hilton AXP Card is better (Free card with 5 points for Hilton, dining, grocery, wireless, drug store) as is the Hilton program, especially if you're Gold or Diamond (no blackout dates, breakfast coupons if no concierge lounge) - but getting 5 points when I say at Marriott is pretty good.


----------



## Scott_Ru (May 20, 2006)

Ok, finally success.  Today Chase agreed to credit the 15,000 points, give me the hotel certificates, the whole ball of wax.

The key was that I had documentation that the offer, when I accepted it, stated "This offer is valid only for first time Marriott Rewards *Premier Visa Signature* Card cardmembers."  What they_meant_ to write was "only to new cardholders."  And they quickly re-wrote the promotional materials and changed the website descriptions.

Fortunately I had printed out the prior agreement and Chase honored it - which is more than the Marriott Rewards people would do.  They absolutely stonewalled me, perhaps correctly stating that this was a Chase promotion and they could do nothing.

Alls well that ends well...but I've been fighting this fight since late February!


----------



## bbyanks (May 21, 2006)

I have the Marriott Rewards card and opted to apply for the new Premier card without upgrading or cancelling. I took a chance and so far I have received the category 4  hotel certificate and the 2 for 1 golf certificate. Hopefully, I'll get the 15K points too.


----------



## akantro (May 21, 2006)

i had the old card and just applied for the new one.

i got:

15,000 bonus points
1 free night certificate
2 for 1 golf certificate

i also got the 65 charge so i am going to cancel the old one.  I just stayed at a marriott and got an additional 6000 points from using the new card (5pts versus 3 pts) so i have already gotten 21K pionts from the card in the first month.  definately worth the extra 40 bucks

i guess i am going to close the old card down now . .

thks,
ak


----------



## kmij (May 24, 2006)

we received the new visa premiere card.  we never did receive the 2 for 1 golf certificate.  can anyone tell me where i should call to find out if it is still coming??   thanks, in advance, for any help on this one.
jean


----------



## Dave M (May 24, 2006)

Call the number on the back of your card and have in front of you the offer that stated what benefits you would receive.


----------



## jazzfan (May 24, 2006)

akantro said:
			
		

> i had the old card and just applied for the new one.
> 
> i got:
> 
> ...



I also applied for the new card and within a week received the free night certificate and a confirmation letter indicating 15,000 bonus points will be added after my first purchase.  I did not get the golf certificate.  Is this mailed separately?  Also, I already have some of the perks but I don't have the card yet.  

For those of you that had a Marriott Rewards Signature Visa card and applied for the new Premier card, you may want to think twice before cancelling the Signature card.  Marriott has a double points promotion on the Signature card from May through October 31, 2006 and the points apply to purchases for gasoline, dining, groceries, wireless service, utilities, dry cleaning, healthcare, movies and refreshments, and drugstores.  You have to  register for this at www.marriottrewards.com/visa doublepoints or call 1-800-677-7666.  I will probably use the old card through the promotion period, except for the one purchase to get my 15,000 points, and then cancel it after the promotion.


----------



## Gadabout (May 24, 2006)

Scott_Ru said:
			
		

> Ok, finally success.  Today Chase agreed to credit the 15,000 points, give me the hotel certificates, the whole ball of wax.
> 
> The key was that I had documentation that the offer, when I accepted it, stated "This offer is valid only for first time Marriott Rewards *Premier Visa Signature* Card cardmembers."  What they_meant_ to write was "only to new cardholders."  And they quickly re-wrote the promotional materials and changed the website descriptions.
> 
> ...



Do you still have a copy of that printout available by chance?


----------



## KenK (May 24, 2006)

It seems everyone here should have recieved the Marriott Rewards point count on your account statement.  In that mailing is the exact wording of the original deal ( I posted with date of Feb as a news release.)

I don't remember seeing that disclaimer about silver card signature members are not eligible for the entire offer.  And, the entire offer is listed in that flier.

That includes the golf one free with one, the cat 1 to 4 upon acceptance, the bonus points, five points for every dollar spent, and the annual cat 1 to 5 hotel night certif.

I would look for and keep that flier.


----------



## Scott_Ru (May 24, 2006)

Gadabout said:
			
		

> Do you still have a copy of that printout available by chance?



Yes, I do.  I've scanned it and can send it to those who desire it.  Send me your email and I'll forward it to you.


----------



## DebbieF (May 27, 2006)

I just received the 2 for 1 golf cert., if any wants it pm me and I will get it to you.


----------



## travelplanner70 (May 27, 2006)

If you cancel the old signature VISA card, do you get a refund of part of the annual fee? I was under the impression that one does not get a refund of any part of the annual fee not yet used.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## DebbieF (May 27, 2006)

Golf cert. taken.


----------



## akantro (May 28, 2006)

jazzfan said:
			
		

> I also applied for the new card and within a week received the free night certificate and a confirmation letter indicating 15,000 bonus points will be added after my first purchase.  I did not get the golf certificate.  Is this mailed separately?  Also, I already have some of the perks but I don't have the card yet.
> 
> For those of you that had a Marriott Rewards Signature Visa card and applied for the new Premier card, you may want to thin k twice before cancelling the Signature card.  Marriott has a double points promotion on the Signature card from May through October 31, 2006 and the points apply to purchases for gasoline, dining, groceries, wireless service, utilities, dry cleaning, healthcare, movies and refreshments, and drugstores.  You have to  register for this at www.marriottrewards.com/visa doublepoints or call 1-800-677-7666.  I will probably use the old card through the promotion period, except for the one purchase to get my 15,000 points, and then cancel it after the promotion.



Does this double points only work for the original Marriott visa and not the new premier one?  its hard to tell from the website..


----------



## seema (May 28, 2006)

I am so envious. As a Canadian, there is no Marriott Rewards VISA available to us, as it is to US and UK(?) residents.


----------



## jazzfan (May 28, 2006)

akantro said:
			
		

> Does this double points only work for the original Marriott visa and not the new premier one?  its hard to tell from the website..



According to the Marriott rep I spoke to, the double points offer only applies to the signature card and not the new Premier card.  However, even if you don't have the signature card, sign up for the double points offer anyway.  Often times the reps are wrong so what can it hurt.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 2, 2006)

OK,  I'm sick of all of you, talking about your new Marriott reward cards, so I joined you.  LOL

Got my card today and was told the cert. for the hotel stay would be about 4 weeks.  

Thanks for the info.


----------



## bea (Jun 5, 2006)

Just an FYI-
I am a Marriott Rewards Visa card owner from way back and I did apply for, and got, the new Premier Visa Signature Platinim card. Yes, I did get a new card and a new account number, and I had to contact all of the accounts that automatically charge to my card every month, which was a pain! But I will be closing my old account soon.
My annual fee was waived for the first year, and I did get the 15k bonus points as well.
The annual fee is $45 more than the old card, but you get a free night stay certificate every year, which more than offsets the annual fee increase in my mind.
Sorry if this was already mentioned by others, but I just wanted to report what my experience was.


----------



## jazzfan (Jun 5, 2006)

bea said:
			
		

> Just an FYI-
> I am a Marriott Rewards Visa card owner from way back and I did apply for, and got, the new Premier Visa Signature Platinim card. Yes, I did get a new card and a new account number, and I had to contact all of the accounts that automatically charge to my card every month, which was a pain! But I will be closing my old account soon.
> My annual fee was waived for the first year, and I did get the 15k bonus points as well.
> The annual fee is $45 more than the old card, but you get a free night stay certificate every year, which more than offsets the annual fee increase in my mind.
> Sorry if this was already mentioned by others, but I just wanted to report what my experience was.




Why was your annual fee waived?  I also got the new card and the fee was immediately charged.


----------



## CMF (Jun 5, 2006)

*When are the Cliff's Notes coming out for this thread?*

Honestly.  I wish I had the time to read this thing.

Charles


----------



## jancurious (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: When are the Cliff's Notes coming out for this thread?*



			
				CMF said:
			
		

> Honestly.  I wish I had the time to read this thing.
> 
> Charles



LOL  Good one Charles!

Jan


----------



## Dave M (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: When are the Cliff's Notes coming out for this thread?*



			
				CMF said:
			
		

> Honestly.  I wish I had the time to read this thing.


Give me about 10 hours on our cruise next month and I'll give you the short summary!


----------



## rthib (Jun 5, 2006)

Cliff Notes (Tarzan Version):

- New Card Good - Jane says Very Pretty
- 15 Nights Credit Good
- Free Night Good

If New Card get Golf (2-1), 15K points, Free Night.

Some have converted with no fee, some get new free stuff, some not get free stuff

Some just get new card not bother with convert

Chase have many customer service people like village witch doctor - If not like answer call back many times.  New moon may bring better answer.

Jane now Silver Elite.  
Me take Cheetah golfing, make him pay full price, not tell him I have coupon.

Ungawa Simba - We off to Level 4 Hotel.


----------



## toni3063 (Jun 5, 2006)

I have a golf cert. I will not be using.  Pm me if you're interested.  It only can be used at 24 locations.  Include which location you're going to in the pm so I'm sure to send it to someone that can use it.
Toni


----------



## DebbieF (Jun 8, 2006)

I upgraded in April, and just now got my free cert. for cat. 4. Still have not
been charged the new yearly fee.


----------



## potchak (Jun 8, 2006)

We just signed up for the Premier, but we didn't have one previously. We figured we would go for it considering our recent purchase of Marriott units. Figured it couldn't hurt!


----------



## toni3063 (Jun 12, 2006)

toni3063 said:
			
		

> I have a golf cert. I will not be using.  Pm me if you're interested.  It only can be used at 24 locations.  Include which location you're going to in the pm so I'm sure to send it to someone that can use it.
> Toni




Certificate is gone.


----------



## vlapinta (Jun 13, 2006)

Good News for upgraders!!  Well after many calls back and forth to Chase and Marriott (with no luck)  today I get in the mail a cat 4 hotel certificate. I was able to booke a hotel room in August. I think Marriott and Chase have no clue what is going on. I was told there was no way I would be receiving anything because I upgraded. Go figure!!

Vicki


----------



## PeterS (Jun 13, 2006)

This has got to be the most screwed up thing going...

After many calls to Chase and Marriott, with me Chase verbally kept saying yes then would send a letter saying no cert until anniversary.. I would call and scream again and they would yes me again and then another letter saying no...

Finally Marriott got on the phone with Chase... Chase refused to budge.. so Marriott stepped up and credited me 15K points to try to make it up to me (enough for a 1 night cat 1-3)....

No rhyme or reason to this entire thing...

Funny part... They kept sending brochures with all kinds programs but never the Marriott Premier Signature card...

Finally got it.. guess what? It says the 15  nights toward Elite Status is once.. not every year! And no mention of a hotel cert each year ?!?!?!

I am keeping all my paperwork and all those letters from Chase that said NO Initial Cert but certs every year and 15 nights toward Elite status every year...

This is going to be going on forever....

Pete


----------



## vlapinta (Jun 14, 2006)

Finally Marriott got on the phone with Chase... Chase refused to budge.. so Marriott stepped up and credited me 15K points to try to make it up to me (enough for a 1 night cat 1-3)....

PeterS... That is what was going on with me also. I think I read somewhere in the agreement that you have to have the card 60 days and that is the time frame when they sent the cat 1-4 certificate. So far I received the golf certificate, the 15 days stay credit, and the cat 1-4 certificate. 
Vicki


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jul 9, 2006)

Ok.I got new standard replacement cards this week. My old ones have not expired. I figured I would call and ask why I got new cards and also inquire about the new Premier card as I may want to upgrade.

The first rep said I could not get any hotel cert or points. She then asked a supervisor when I explained the fact that others members of a travel group had a different answer. So I escalated the call to another supervisor who was very pleasant and confirmed that this new card is having issues. So she tranferred me to a Marriott customer service rep who after speaking for 5 minutes did not even know there was such a thing as a premier card and now she wants me to call the Marriott Rewards desk that is open weekdays only.

Besides the free cat 1-4 hotel cert that expires in 6 months do you also get an annual hotel certificate cat 1-5? What is the golf cert mentioned?

I was also told by the first rep that if I close the account I cannot apply and get all incentives of the new card.

Anyone have a clue what I should do and what you really get to upgrade?

Thanks and thank goodness for this board.


----------



## KenK (Jul 10, 2006)

The offer as stated to all of us that have applied:


BE HERE FASTER. With the Marriott Rewards® Premier Visa Signature® Card



With the Marriott Rewards Premier Visa Signature Card, earn up to 5 Marriott Rewards points for every dollar spent using your new card.1 Redeem your points for free nights at fantastic vacation destinations and other travel and entertainment packages. Click here to apply now!

	•	15,000 Bonus Points after your first purchase using the card.

	•	Receive a Free Night stay certificate upon account opening
            and each year upon account anniversary (to cat 6).


	•	Earn 5 points for every $1 spent at over 2,600 Marriott locations.


	•	Earn 2 points for every $1 spent on airline, dining and rental car purchases as well as 1 point for every $1 on all other purchases.


	•	Receive 15 nights toward your next Elite membership level in Marriott Rewards every year, enjoy Silver Elite status or better.


	•	2 for 1 Golf coupon upon account opening.6
Click here to apply now or call 1-800-630-0831 to apply by phone and mention card code 5ZF3.



Additional Marriott Rewards Visa Cards  (NOT THE PREMIRE CARD)
Move your mouse over a card for product details:

Visa Signature Card
Earn points with every purchase and enjoy Visa Signature benefits.
	•	15,000 Bonus Points after first purchase
	•	FREE NIGHT upon account opening
	•	3POINTS for every $1 spent at Marriott locations


Visa Business Card
Earn points while enjoying features designed for your business.
	•	15,000 Bonus Points after first purchase
	•	FREE NIGHT upon account opening
	•	POINTS for every purchase with Business Benefits


----------



## Dave M (Jul 10, 2006)

Although what Ken quotes is correct, the footnotes to most of those promised benefits now state, "This offer is valid only for first time Marriott Rewards Visa cardmembers." 

I'll have to check my files, but I think those limits have been added recently. Apparently, the benefits that we all got as "charter" cardholders are not available to pcgirl54 and others who might want to upgrade now.

Here is the link to the current offer, including the footnotes.


----------



## kmij (Jul 10, 2006)

i, too, am having problems with the new premiere visa card and what they originally promised.  (no golf cert, no, category 1-4 certificate , no 15,000 points) although we did receive the card and the credit of 15 nights .  i am wondering who to contact regarding this problem??  i would almost like to write them a letter so they have all of the facts in front of them.  not sure if this is a marriott problem or a chase problem.  any ideas on this one??  thanks for any help with this.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok,called and spoke to Marriott Rewards desk. Not eligible for 15k points or the free cert cat 1-4 because that came with the standard rewards card. So one is to disregard all # 2 and 3 footnotes on the premier info at the bottom of the offer.
 What does apply is footnotes 1 and 4's. You get the 2 for 1 golf cert and the 15 nights and the annual hotel cert and there is a 65 or 75 charge. You do not get it prorated if you close the standard rewards card early. 

Of course we will see if that happens when I call to apply.


----------



## pumbug (Jul 10, 2006)

I just called the the Black Premier card application line 800-328-0774 (I think this is at Chase) and they were ready to sign me up when I casually mentioned that I already had the Silver card and what I should do with it....  The rep was very nice but firmly told me that this new card's bonus benefits were not available to current card holders.  I went thru the story of others getting the bonus items and she said that did happen, but they found too many people double dipping and stopped offering the new card bonuses to existing card holders.  With all the problems noted here ie: applying, being promised, not getting, repeated calls etc....I think I'll just stick with the silver card.  It already gets me the Elite status and costs a lot less.


----------

